# Anyone familiar with pygora?



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Everyone else gets spinning wheels and looms dropped in their laps that are lost and looking for a good home. WE, get critters/fiber on the hoof that are looking for a good home. 

Our latest find was a call from a neighbor of a friend who was looking for a home for their "angora goat", basically cause they didn't want to take care of her anymore. Angora goat, mohair, sure! Don't have one of them. 

Well, she's definitely not angora goat. I'm sure she's pygora and she's so cute. Her name is Izzie and she's a sweetie. She's already taking treats right out of my pocket. 

Has anyone done much with pygora fiber before?? It's really soft, much like cashmere. Sure hope it doesn't have all the guard hairs that cashmere does! 
Here's Izzie!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

There was a pygora yahoo group but it sort of broke down. Several breeders on the west coast were the breed originates. I think they have some shows there too. I remember there was a breeder in CO - you should be able to find her a buddy out your way. Do you have any goats now?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Is a pygora a cross of angoras and pygmy??? I'd treat it like angora - I guess!


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I have pygoras, got then in June. I don't know anything about fiber yet though. lol. So, you shear once or twice a year depending on the goat, and you can send the fleece in for processing to remove gunk and guard hair and then it sells for like $12 an ounce I have heard. Some pygora goats have more guard hair than others. Yours looks like a B fleece, but I have limited experience. Go to the PBA website. (pygora breeders assn.) They have info and links. For processing I was recommended to Superior Fibers in WA, but have not sent in any fleeces yet. (lazy) Oh, Hawks Mountain Ranch (web-site) has a wealth of in formation too. 
Enjoy her.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

She's a doll! I would love to have a couple pygoras. I wonder if I could get something with crossing an angora billy to my kinder doe? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Patti The Gardengirl has a vid. on them this is the url
http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1340338311&channel=1305098017


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh we have a pygora, and she looks almost just like yours! My dd clipped her last spring but we haven't done anything with the fiber yet.  I'll see if I can find a pic of her... yes, here is one when we were bringing her home in the van, lol...


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Ohh..she's so pretty, Nellie. And, she does look just like ours. I think this one we got needs a little TLC. She's kind of scrawny and they said the only thing she's ever eaten has been hay and weeds. She's two years old and they never sheared her either, they just let her rub off the hair, so I think if I shear her this year and start fresh, her fleece might come in better. jblaze, I was thinking too that it's the most like B fleece. 

Yes, Cyndi, a pygora is a cross between a pygmy and an angora goat. 

So far we've been keeping her in our back garden yard by herself and she can see the sheep through the fence. I'm hoping to put her out in the pasture with the sheep but I don't know how she'll do with the fences. She loves kids and everytime she hears some go by (we live down the road from a school), she tries to go out after them and our fences aren't the greatest. She may just literally try to follow them home!! 

Thanks for all the info! I'm off to do some more reading. Oh, boy, a whole new fiber to explore.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't been on the forum for a looong time...went to work for the school year. And when I do peek I see my latest passion. A Pygora!
You can get alot of info at the hawkmountainranch site. Fabulous site for Pygora info (and I bought three Pygoras from them).
She is a lovely girl! Wonder if she has type C (cashmire like fiber) or B (blend) or A (Mohair). Could be any. That is the fun of a Pygora! And the fiber doesn't toughen up with age like the Angora's. I think if you visit that site you will be impressed! Enjoy her fiber!

Pam


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pam good to see you posting. How's the spinning going? How's the school year?


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Susan-
Been really busy! At the end of summer I was panicking cause my life is so wrapped in the HS work that I knew that I would be lucky to spin even once a month. And that is about all I have done since then (cry). I really miss it. I just had to peek in this forum, though.....Haven't since early fall.
Nice to 'see' you all again. 

Pam


----------

